# Tip tip hooray?



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Has anyone else got one of these? If this is going out to several markets then I give props to Uber.... They seem to really be trying to salve the driver/company relationship.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

yes I got it in Seattle market.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Uber is sure confident those tips won't make them go broke


----------



## MusicMan71 (Nov 1, 2015)

Got it here in Detroit.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I got it here in Maryland ... gonna be interesting seeing how many actually do tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Yup. In California also. But everyone knows no one tips on Tuesdays


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

whats to stop an Uber driver from having a friend ping him, take him for a minimum ride and instructing friend to tip them $1,000? or more ? or whatever amount you want?? In Ubers email about double the tip, I see no mention of maximum tip amount.


----------



## John Holmes (Jun 28, 2017)

Have your friends tip you.



Kerplunkenstein said:


> whats to stop an Uber driver from having a friend ping him, take him for a minimum ride and instructing friend to tip them $1,000? or more ? or whatever amount you want?? In Ubers email about double the tip, I see no mention of maximum tip amount.


Good idea


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

As long as your friend has $1000. To tip you off his credit card.... I'm sure there will be a max.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

ratethis said:


> As long as your friend has $1000. To tip you off his credit card.... I'm sure there will be a max.


I wonder if Uber makes no mention of a tipping match maximum, is it illegal for them not to honor ANY tip? What if you're friends w/ Bill Gates and you get him to tip you $3 million?


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Just saw this in another forum on here
Apparently there is a max. SMH....










https://uberpeople.net/threads/soooooo-you-wanted-tipping-on-the-uber-app.184984/


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm assuming its 10% of the fare? In Ubers email to me, There was no mention of a 'maximum match'


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I'm assuming its 10% of the fare? In Ubers email to me, There was no mention of a 'maximum match'


Yeah not in mine either


----------



## Bayareadriver (Jul 18, 2017)

Free tipping today just match tips too. Tell passenger tips are free tosay say show me tip and I'll refund


----------



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

So far, so good.


----------



## Bayareadriver (Jul 18, 2017)

ratethis said:


> Just saw this in another forum on here
> Apparently there is a max. SMH....
> 
> View attachment 140114
> ...


Who what control they have over their employees. More ammo for California employee argument to labor board find more of these


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

is tip matching only 10% of the fare?


----------



## Bayareadriver (Jul 18, 2017)

I'll take a short ride and find out


----------



## John Holmes (Jun 28, 2017)

Anxiously awaiting the results.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Select rides have higher tip threshold. Fact.
Found that out today 

The threshold limits for tips on X rides are something like 50% of fare.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Veju said:


> Select rides have higher tip threshold. Fact.


I believe it.


----------



## Bayareadriver (Jul 18, 2017)

Veju said:


> Select rides have higher tip threshold. Fact.
> Found that out today
> 
> The threshold limits for tips on X rides are something like 50% of fare.


Did a short ride <5 max tip was 14.90


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

1/7 tipped $4.00 for me today in DC. Really slow too with all the drivers out there trying to get those double tips


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> 1/7 tipped $4.00 for me today in DC. Really slow too with all the drivers out there trying to get those double tips


I was wondering how I managed to be online for about 8 hours this morning and only got 2 pings on Uber but 6 on Lyft. Normally it would be the other way around.


----------



## Bayareadriver (Jul 18, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I was wondering how I managed to be online for about 8 hours this morning and only got 2 pings on Uber but 6 on Lyft. Normally it would be the other way around.


Pax afraid they have to tip today LOL


----------



## GoBigBlue (Dec 6, 2015)

Veju said:


> Select rides have higher tip threshold. Fact.
> Found that out today
> 
> The threshold limits for tips on X rides are something like 50% of fare.


Select is a higher threshold for sure...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

$0 tips. But got 5 for Lyft. So 0 double is still 0.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

In-app tips and tip doubling got me a grand total of... $4.00.
Most users here in Austin aren't yet aware that Uber has in-app tipping for pax services and Eats, so I got $10 in cash tips as well for some Eats deliveries.


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

It's hilarious that such a tiny carrot is supposed to motivate us to drive on this platform. A promotion like this tells me that Uber thinks our average IQ must be the lowest on the planet. We're seeing screenshots of $6. I can't imagine anyone here is motivated by $6.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

djnsmith7 said:


> It's hilarious that such a tiny carrot is supposed to motivate us to drive on this platform. A promotion like this tells me that Uber thinks our average IQ must be the lowest on the planet. We're seeing screenshots of $6. I can't imagine anyone here is motivated by $6.


The thing is Uber is very smart. Dont let their shady ways fool you.
While $6 shouldnt get anyone too excited, 4 or 5 of those $6 would. And that's what drivers are hoping for. You get one, more are coming.
Like waiting for that surge. "I might get a good one today".
That little carrot they hold over drivers works.


----------

